# Medical Biller & Coder



## libramag (Dec 14, 2009)

Joan M. Magrane
6877 South East Sourwood Drive
Stuart , FL 34997
                      (772) 324-8808


 Objective: 
 To find a position where I can use my educational and business skills to grow in a practice as a medical coder, or medical biller, I am not a limited individual and my work experience has taught me valuable office skills.

 Education:                                                                                                                                           Date   Dates of  Graduation:       
 Hohokus School of Business and Medical Sciences                                                                             May 2005-May 2006
Medical Billing hands on course in Medical terminology and body systems.
Utilizing the CPT and ICD-9 coding books in coding procedures and, diagnostic procedures,
as well as Blood Pressure screening, and all aspects of the medical office including Medical Transcription.                       (Insurance & Coder License, CPR Certified, CPR Certified)


Bergen Community College:                                                                                                                  Sept 2003-Oct 2004
Liberal Arts geared towards a Nursing Degree, Psychology, Sociology, Algebra, English,
      wellness, Dance.

Bergen Community College:                                                                                                                   Sept 1997-Nov 1997
Excel and Dos hands on course in creating spread sheets, outlines, formatting.

Bergen Community College:                                                                                                                  Sept 1996-Nov 1996
         Word Perfect and Windows 95 hands on course in creating  documents.
Page breaks, scrolling, editing text, file management, fonts, line spacing, and printing.

Bergen County Vocational Technical High School:                                                                                Graduate                                                          

Experience:                                                                                                                                         Dates of  Employment
 D.S. Services Corporation: 1050 Wall Street W Suite 310 Lyndhurst N.J 07071
  Medical Benefits Coordinator: Calling patients to verify health care coverage.                                 Aug2008-Sept2008
  Updating claims so they could be submitted  in accordance to HIPPA guidelines.

Precise Medical Incorporated: 63 Ramapo Valley Road Mahwah N.J. 07430                                                                       Medical Biller &Coder: Using Medisoft ,for posting payments, Medicare reports, Data Entry.        Nov2007-July2008
Customer Service.
                                                                                                                                                                                               Open MRI & Imaging: 251 Rochelle Ave Rochelle Park, N.J. 07662                                                                        
Medical Biller & Collector: Processing claims, entering demographics, posting payments.             Sept 2006-Oct 2007
Answering correspondence, filing, Data Entry using Lytech software, billing patients heavy,
phone work with various insurance companies & doctor’s offices.  

Silver Care Incorporated: 10 North Star Road Closter, N.J. 07624
Care Giver: For the elderly so they can live in their own home independently.                                  Jan 2005-  Aug 2006 

  SLH Corporation: 113 Essex Street Rochelle Park, N.J 07662
Data entry Clerk: knowledge of homeowner and car insurance policies and, reception work.         Sept 2002-Aug 2003				    
Insurex:  Route 17 North Paramus, N.J 07652
 Policy typist: filing, typing policy title pages into our system.                                                            Mar 2002- Aug 2002

Salon Interiors:   62 Luening Street Hackensack, NJ 07601                                                                                     
Customer Service: Heavy phones, Shipping, Act 6.0, Data Entry, and windows 97.                         Mar 1999-Nov 2000


Chase Mellon Shareholder Service:  Ridgefield Park N.J                                                                                              
Dividend Reinvestment Associate: Accounts receivable, excel, Data Entry, daily deposits.               May 1995-Jan 1999


----------

